# Java im Autostart sinnvoll?



## ChrisX (17. Jan 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin relativ neu in der Java-Welt und mich würde interessieren ob ich unter Windows schon die Java-VM irgendwie im Hintergrund beim Windowsstart laden kann, damit ich eventuell ein Java-Programmstart beschleunigen kann?

Gruß Chris


----------



## AmunRa (17. Jan 2012)

Nicht das ich wuesste. (Heißt aber nicht viel  )

Was willst du denn machen?


----------



## ChrisX (17. Jan 2012)

Ich hatte nichts besonderes damit vor, aber da ich jetzt mit der Java-Entwicklung anfangen möchte und auch Eclipse mit Java läuft und auch mal das eine oder andere Testprogram, dachte ich dass ich durch eine VM im Hintergrund ein neues Laden dieser vermindern könnte.

So tragisch ist das jetzt aber auch nicht, war halt einer der Gedanken:"Hmm, sowas könnte es viellieicht geben...



P.S.: Habt ihr kein Grübel-Smiley, oder war ich zu blöd ihn zu finden?


----------



## AmunRa (17. Jan 2012)

Naja die VM wird für jedes Programm neu gestartet. 
D.h. wenn du eclipse und ein anderes Java Programm laufen hast laufen die nicht in der Selben vm sondern jeweils in einer eigenen.

P.S.

:reflect::reflect::reflect::reflect::reflect::reflect::reflect:

Doch den gibts wenn du auf antworten klickst und dann bei den Smilys auf [weitere]


----------



## ChrisX (17. Jan 2012)

Ok danke, dann ist dieser Drops auch gelutscht


----------

